# questions about ipod adapter



## joehoff2213 (Aug 16, 2011)

hi im looking into buying the audi ipod adapter for the symphone II . its part number is 8E0-051-444-A iPOD Adapter RNS-D . just a few quick questions if anyone has experience with this , first is it worth the money n time , two r there and common problem with it , and third is it possible to run it thru the cassetee instead of the cd changer and if so how would i do that . i courius about running it thru the cassette player because the resall value wouldnt drop because nobody uses cassettes any more n those cassette adapter things suck . and id rather go thru the cassett player in case i **** up some how so i can at least still use the cd cganger . if u can answer any of those questions or have any ideas please let me know and please pm me with any ideas


----------



## joehoff2213 (Aug 16, 2011)

ok umm i did some research and now im wondering if there is a new kit or mayb a new adapter id have to buy to use it with my iphone does any one know about this


----------



## George in NH (Apr 27, 2011)

I know there's at least one other that is compatible. I don't remember the manufacturer though. I just asked my local stereo install shop to find me one and he looked it up for me. I think it was like 300 installed. It was for an ipod, so I imagine that it works for the iphone as well.


----------

